# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  istarska roda - sastanak 04.09.

## litala

evo nas opet  :Smile: 

redovni mjesecni sastanak istarskog ogranka Udruge odrzat ce se u nedjelju, 04.09. u mercatoru pored djecje igraonice, s pocetkom u 9.30. bit cemo tamo minimalno do 11.

dobrodosli svi dobronamjernici i simpatizeri  :Wink: 

ps. flo?   :Razz:

----------


## flower

ahhhhhh...moram sad sazvati ovu stanu Ucke u akciju  8)

----------

